# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة الصور والأعمال الفنية التصويرية > التصوير الحر والأعمال الفنية >  لوحات قديمة من الفن الكلاسيكي لكبار الرسامين العالميين

## بنت مصر

*(1)
ليوناردو دافينشي 













الباقي جاي في السكة

بسنت*

----------


## بنت مصر

(2) رمبرانت (Rembrandt) 






















الصورتين دول بقا للمبرانت وقد رسم نفسه بنفسه

----------


## بنت مصر

(3) رفائيل












تحياتي للجميع
بسنت

----------


## ابن الجنوب

ايه الحلاوة دي يابسنت 
يالا ثبتي الموضوع وكل اللى عنده صورة للفنانين الكبار يضيفها 
منتظرين المزييييييييييييييييييد

----------


## ابن الجنوب



----------


## saladino

*الطاحونة - رمبرانت - من رواد مدرسة الباروك الألمانية*
*شكرا بسنت على الموضوع الجميل*

----------


## بنت مصر

شكرا ليك اخي ابن الجنوب الغالي على التعليق والاضافة ايضا
دمتبكل خير


بسنت

----------


## بنت مصر

صلادينو أخي الغالي
تسلم ايدك على الصورة الرائعة
والتعريف بها وهذا شيء رائع


بسنت

----------


## a_leader

و دى للرسام الالمانى  Albert Bierstadt 

 



موضوع راقى جدا
الف شكر ,,

----------

